# My Galaxy rasbora Fry



## Nicklfire

Well i got some Galaxy rasbora maybe about 2 months ago. I always wanted them for the chance to try to figure out the breeding and raise some successfully. Well Just now i took a look in the tank to checkout the CRS that Ed sent me and noticed a little darting fry at the top of the tank. I quickly figured out that it was from the galaxy. I quickly netted it (was lucky it didnt go through the net) and put it into one of those mesh breeder type nets.

I assume he was the first, or maybe he's the last survivor lol.

I wasnt expecting this so i didnt have live food ready at all. Not really sure what to do at this point as i have never attempted to raise them. I am sure i will fail and they will die but just getting the experience is good enough for me.

I gotta find some live micro worms around here as i think those are best for this little guy, and anymore that start popping up.

These are not my fish, just a picture for reference










Timeline:

*Day 0 -* Discovered First Fry in tank and isolated him unknown his age 
*Day 1 -* Fry still alive, i have ordered some live microworm cultures to feed him that. So far feeding him crushed flake, very fine
*Day 2 & 3* - This was a weekend so i came on the sat to feed him and didnt come on the sunday
*Day 4* - still alive
*day 5* - guys still alive, have not recieved my worms yet. feeding crushed ground up flakes for now usually 1 or 2 times per day he seems like he may have grown 1/4 of his size. there is moss with him at all times
*day 21* -hes still in the tank, i took him out of the breeding net because there is not much which can eat him anyways plus the net didnt let enough water in. He has only doubled in size and is still pretty small, still looks like a tadpoll. no colors, just a transparent color still


----------



## plantedinvertz

Congrats! Hope he pulls through!


----------



## target

Very cool, those guys look neat. What size do they get?


----------



## eternity302

They're miniaturem, like... you have to look deep into a tank to find em LOL!
And congratz, good luck on that!


----------



## Nicklfire

target said:


> Very cool, those guys look neat. What size do they get?


adults are like inch, around there lol, fry are SMALLLLLLL like cherry shrimp baby small


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Congrats Shawn. Dang, I'm going to have to try these guys out!


----------



## Scholz

Good luck! Keep an eye out over the next couple days for more fry! I can't wait for mine to spawn!


----------



## Morainy

That is really amazing! Good for you! Congratulations!


----------



## Nicklfire

1 Day after findin the fry he's still here, i have not noticed any other fry in the tank at all. I have isolated the fry in a little breeder type mesh net and i am feeding him fine crushed flakes.

I went onto ebay and found a live microworm culture in ontario for about 3$ so i bought it.

that's the only update for now


----------



## Death's Sting

u can crush up pellets/flake food into a powder and feed them that.


----------



## Earth Eater

Congratz


----------



## thefishwife

Still got the little guy Shawn?


----------



## rescuepenguin

If you have any moss in the tank they'll eat the infusora that grows in it. I raised some cpd fry in a square 1/2 tank. I always have an infusora colony going for the fry, and use a coral feeder to "inject" it into the tank including the java moss. I also have a supply of java moss in all tanks with fry. The parents are avid egg/fry eaters.

Steve


----------



## Nicklfire

yea i put some some moss in there, he was still alive today. It's the weekend now so i'll have to go check on him tomrrow, make sure he's ok  

thanks as well steve


----------



## Scholz

did you get any fry food's? I can help on that front....


----------



## Nicklfire

yea i ordered some from ebay, a guy from ontario. just gotta wait for the microworm culture


----------



## Scholz

well if you need something fast i have some spirulina powder and also some decapped brine shrimp eggs....


----------



## Fishes Need Love Too

Grats on the fry. take a picture of the little guy/girl


----------



## rescuepenguin

Shawn, This was quoted from celestialpearldanio.com in the feeding section.



Supernova26 said:


> I put a few pieces of old driftwood they get the initial food from micro organizems growing there and feed them walterworms and golden pearls. It works for me.


A further note about the breeding nets. We are experimenting with what we have nicknamed "playpens". We take start with a small basket from a dollar store. Line it with a fine mesh. Then mount pontoons on it, to keep it afloat. The pontoons are made from PVC pipe with end caps glues on. We are using aquarium cauking for the glue. We are still experimenting, and making progress on each one.

Steve


----------



## Nicklfire

Day 5 of finding the little guy and he's still holding in there, the microworms i ordered have not come yet so i have been feeding him ground up flakes and he has some moss to chew on. He is still in the breeder mesh net. He seems to be doing ok , so far so good. Seems like he may have grown a bit but it's hard to tell he's so damn small. have not found any other brothers or sisters yet


----------



## shaobo

How big is he now?? Make sure there are some water flow in and out of the breeding trap!


----------



## Scholz

did the little guy make it?


----------



## Nicklfire

He's still alive!!! lol i took him out of the breeder net and just let him swim in the tank because the only threat is his parents which are in the plants all day and night anyways and he just stays at the top, and that was a week ago.

He has not really grown in size, he's maybe double what he was. I read up on them a bit and they dont start growing really until about this time, or 3 weeks after. Id take a picture but i dont have a macro camera so i wouldnt even get anything decent.

I'm surprised he still made it, but i'm more surprised is he's the only one i saw


----------



## Morainy

Congratulations! And the parents are spectacular!


----------



## Nicklfire

Just wanted to update the thread and let you know that baby grew up to adulthood  

I just noticed today that i have about 3-5 babies, that probably range from 2-6 weeks old. If anything it's help them it's the sponge filter i have, and it's a jungle in there lol


----------



## pisces

Congrats! very nice and cute fish!


----------



## qyrus

Congrats on the spawn, hope they all make it through. How are galaxies with shrimp? You see any shrimp fry? 

Jim


----------



## Nicklfire

I got hundreds of shrimp in with the galaxies... that's no problem at all


----------

